# Axles and Bushings



## majekman (Apr 22, 2006)

Cobra axles are awesome great group of guys over there go out of the way to help. and rick the rocket bushings work great specially the steer lite bushings makes steering easy.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good deal!


----------

